# Ye Ole Rayovac Industrial restore



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2015)

So yesterday I found a sweet old light most would toss in the trash. It was buried deep in a crevice of my 95 Ranger. 
It's an old refridgerator magnet light. 



^^ after a little spit n polish.

I don't know how old it is or where I got it. But I think it may have been issued to me by a guy at work in about 1998. 

I do know the batteries in it expired in 08. They were depleted, but neither had leaked. That tells me they must've discharged with age not useage.




^^ nary a buldge or ripped seam

Well what's a flashaholic to do? 
More output! 
I'd recently been Nite Izing some Mag D's and had the urge to do some old junky tosser. 
Well all in all the light was in good shape, so why not.




^^ simple enough




^^ current version
These have been around a while. But the current version are vastly improved.
Insert some fresh alkaleaks and away we go.
But the incan vs 55 lumen LED wasn't much change.
I looked at the crusty ole plastic lens and tin coated plastic reflector and thought hmmm....

So today I popped out the lens, which was a bit of a chore. But learned from a recent $1.97 one that was doa. 
Got out Meguires Scratch X for the lens and Mothers alluminum wheel polish for the reflector.




^^ before




^^ after

Not like all of a sudden it's a modern day inviso glass n shiney orange peel. But when I turned on the switch there was a very noticable improvement. 




^^ quite the room lighter now.
This is across the room in a 25x25 den. 




^^ the coveted tail stand pic

With all of that out of the way I gave it a rub down with Simple Green and overall am very pleased with my old tosser turned P60N beam.

I have some adapter tubes and eneloops that'll go in it for while it's stored against the fridge.





^^ cropped to show CRI aint bad.




^^ obligitory beam shot.
A gray dreery day around 30 minutes before dark. 




^^ this'll get rubbed with Meguires 'back to black




^^ ye ole rayovac industrial...

I'm already measuring reflectors and lenses to hopefully pop in something more shiney, a bit deeper and a better lens.
But for now I'm stoked!

Let's see your projects....


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice Job! I used to have a light just like that, great restore on the ol Ray O Vac. I'm a fan of ROV myself. They've saved me a mint on batteries over buying bunnies and copper top and they've always made good stuff.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 2, 2015)

Short_Circuit said:


> Nice Job! I used to have a light just like that, great restore on the ol Ray O Vac. I'm a fan of ROV myself. They've saved me a mint on batteries over buying bunnies and copper top and they've always made good stuff.



I like 'em too Circuit.
They've been around 100 years. That's a lot of plastic and batteries...

100 years later....



^^ eneloops and adapters
Instead of 3 volts of potential leakage, how about 2.4 of safety with 2550 mAh rechargeables?
Now that's only 10% of a D sized alkaleak, but the little Nite Ize efficiency should allow a similar run time without the long term storage issues.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 3, 2015)

I guess I've been very lucky where batteries are concerned. I've owned a lot of 'C', 'D' and 'AA' flashlights over the years, many without getting much but periodic use. And I've had very few flashlights harmed by the leakage from an alkaline battery. In fact most of the stuff that suffered leakage was stuff like tv remotes that took AAA or AA batteries. I have an old incan light by Dorcy by my bed that takes 4 D cells and it's been there a year or two, maybe more with no leakage. It hasn't been a problem for me. But, if I put the kind of effort and work into a light you put in to that ROV above I might think twice about putting alkalines in it too, especially if it wasn't going to be used a lot. 

Like your sig btw!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2015)

Eh, todays alkalines do ok in low draw, occasional use lights. 

Now those ChingFung type batteries that come in remotes and $2 multi led will leak sure as sun rise. But if you toss in some 'big brand' ones there's less chance of that.

Regarding this light I put in as much time taking pix and writing this thread as it did to spruce up the light. As in it didn't take long. lol
And the tubes with eneloops was kinda like putting chrome bolts in the engine bay.
No real value, but something cool to wow the family at Christmas....

Now regarding the sig. Thank Greta. She told me what I had before was too big. 
Well when I was a kid and watched football on tv, there was always this guy in the crowd at the end zone holding a John 3:16 banner. Seemed like he was at every game. I guess that's why I picked that particular verse. 
I also like Ps 95:5 God made everything. 
Or any of the Proverbs. The spec book for a happy life imo.

Rayovac turned 100 last year, so I thought I'd share some love for that now completely under rated brand. 
I'll share some thoughts on a pocket size indestructable at some point. Great stocking stuffer for the kids.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 3, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Eh, todays alkalines do ok in low draw, occasional use lights.
> 
> Now those ChingFung type batteries that come in remotes and $2 multi led will leak sure as sun rise. But if you toss in some 'big brand' ones there's less chance of that.
> 
> ...




Somewhere in here I think over in the flashlights and batteries thread there is a whole write up where one of the cpf reviewers did comparison testing on all the main brands of batteries including the big names, off brands and store brands. Turns out it confirms what I've known for years, there is very little difference between the ROV's and the bunnie batteries and coppertops. And I don't recall ever having any ROV alkalines leak and ruin a light or any of my remotes. 

Years ago when I was one of the audio technicians in a large church and in charge of the sound system we used copper top batteries in all the wireless mikes and stuff just because they always seemed to last longer in those than any other battery we tried and rechargeables would not work at all because of the lower voltage. I"ve had Energizers crap out right in the middle of the pastor's sermon. So we used Duracells only and for only one service each because some of our services went 3-3 1/2 hours or so. So I had a lot of batteries back then to take home for my smoke alarms lol.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2015)

Good story. 


Rayovac puts on the D size "no leak technology" Don't know about the other sizes because I haven't run outta radio shack aa and aaa cells I bought in bulk last summer...
and for some reason I do not have anything in my house that takes C size.
⊙▁⊙ Nothing.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 4, 2015)

That's funny, same here. I used to really like the C cell lights but over the years kind of graduated to lanterns and spots for power outage use and they all used D cells. Haven't had a C cell light since my last Mag lite died a few years ago about the time I was discovering LED's which of course were nowhere near as powerful then as now but a small LED seemed brighter than the old Mag lite. I did try dropping in an led conversion bulb into my wife's D cell mag lite but the results were disappointing and I haven't bought another Mag lite since.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2015)

Have you tried the 140 lumen terra lux in a mini mag? It costs more than the incan version but it brings new life to the ole gal. Actually so does the nite ize sold at home depot.

I just nite ized a couple of 2D mags.
Nothing like a cars headlights. But repectable for 55 lumens.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2015)

There's talk of P60 module size drop in's for some Rayovac lights around here. May have to try that one...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 5, 2015)

I modded several incans to LED, one was a swivel head I just put in a cheap drop in that I got from a cheap rayovac LED light and the other I did before they had dropins other than those for mag 2 cell lights. I put a dropin designed specifically for a mag C/D light in a 2D rayovac roughneck focusing light I had to drill out the bulb holder it had plastic fins in it that positioned the bulb by taking the fins out with a sharp drill bit and some careful work I was able to put the "pill" in its place as the dropins are a little larger in diameter than a PR based bulb. The light has a nice white beam now and focuses to a small spot. I'm estimating about 30-35 lumens. The ironic part of it all is I never use either of the 2 lights after I modded them both as I'm always using AA/AAA based lights instead but they are there till the batteries go out on them and then I will probably not replace the batteries or buy cheap AA to D adapters for them and put alkalines in them not caring if they spew their guts that much.


----------



## ven (Dec 5, 2015)

Cool thread mr fixer! nice restore there for some retro flashlight fun In fact i do enjoy your thread, like the streamlight purchases too of late.......seems every day a new one arrives :laughing: 

I do wish at times we had access to some of the lights you do, seem a lot of lumen for the buck! Would make an ideal type light for my little one as he quite likes larger lights. He does have a couple of larger ones, one is a 3D type 200lm led(about £20 from a camp shop), but the weight does worry me a bit(think toes or lack of.........if dropped).


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 5, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Have you tried the 140 lumen terra lux in a mini mag? It costs more than the incan version but it brings new life to the ole gal. Actually so does the nite ize sold at home depot.
> 
> I just nite ized a couple of 2D mags.
> Nothing like a cars headlights. But repectable for 55 lumens.



All my mags and mini-mags are long gone now. Don't see much of a point in pursuing that angle any more, ROI is just too low lol. But thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2015)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I modded several incans to LED, one was a swivel head I just put in a cheap drop in that I got from a cheap rayovac LED light and the other I did before they had dropins other than those for mag 2 cell lights. I put a dropin designed specifically for a mag C/D light in a 2D rayovac roughneck focusing light I had to drill out the bulb holder it had plastic fins in it that positioned the bulb by taking the fins out with a sharp drill bit and some careful work I was able to put the "pill" in its place as the dropins are a little larger in diameter than a PR based bulb. The light has a nice white beam now and focuses to a small spot. I'm estimating about 30-35 lumens. The ironic part of it all is I never use either of the 2 lights after I modded them both as I'm always using AA/AAA based lights instead but they are there till the batteries go out on them and then I will probably not replace the batteries or buy cheap AA to D adapters for them and put alkalines in them not caring if they spew their guts that much.



Sounds like you had fun....for sure.
I'm not that brave yet. But I am curious about an M31 in an indestructable...




ven said:


> Cool thread mr fixer! nice restore there for some retro flashlight fun In fact i do enjoy your thread, like the streamlight purchases too of late.......seems every day a new one arrives :laughing:
> 
> I do wish at times we had access to some of the lights you do, seem a lot of lumen for the buck! Would make an ideal type light for my little one as he quite likes larger lights. He does have a couple of larger ones, one is a 3D type 200lm led(about £20 from a camp shop), but the weight does worry me a bit(think toes or lack of.........if dropped).


Wow! A ven sighting.
My goal was to start a Streamlight collection after Christmas. But I kept logging into CPF...

Do you guys have Coast HP1's? I mailed one to my buddy who gave it to his teething toddler to check it's water tightness...of course mom wasn't happy that it still had a battery in it..but it's so far still working. 
It's my favorite to carry when working on a car.
$10 here. Tail stands, focus beam, on/off, etc etc.



Short_Circuit said:


> All my mags and mini-mags are long gone now. Don't see much of a point in pursuing that angle any more, ROI is just too low lol. But thanks for the suggestions.



I buy incan lights as often as possible. Then do an LED and keep the incan parts.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> So yesterday I found a sweet old light most would toss in the trash. It was buried deep in a crevice of my 95 Ranger. .




Missed this first time around, that "deep crevice" wouldn't happen to be the space behind the hide away jump seats would it? I own a '90 Ranger Super Cab and I have all sorts of emergency goodies stuff in those holes. Love my Ranger btw.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

Short_Circuit said:


> Missed this first time around, that "deep crevice" wouldn't happen to be the space behind the hide away jump seats would it? I own a '90 Ranger Super Cab and I have all sorts of emergency goodies stuff in those holes. Love my Ranger btw.



That's the one!!! Yay for the Ranger secret compartments, huh?

Under the 'sound deadening?' stuffing...under frisbees, a baseball cap I thought was forever gone etc. lol

I like that square body style of yours. Mine is basically a Mazda with Ford logos at various places.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> That's the one!!! Yay for the Ranger secret compartments, huh?
> 
> Under the 'sound deadening?' stuffing...under frisbees, a baseball cap I thought was forever gone etc. lol
> 
> I like that square body style of yours. Mine is basically a Mazda with Ford logos at various places.



Got mine a couple years ago from original owner with only 136,000 mi in almost like new shape, hardly driven the last few years at all, and I do like the square body. Thing runs like a sewing machine. But to keep it on topic I do love all the hidey holes , there's all sorts of places to stash various flashlights. I have at least five in there at all time from my spot down to the MH20 and one of my J5 tactical lights among others.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

I bought my 95 in 98 from a dentist who had bought it to ride his dog in. When the dog died he sold it. 

It was like new for half the cost of a new one. 
Work used to pay me mileage, but later issued me a truck. 
It has about 78k now and the 4th set of tires...sidewalls kept dry rotting with like new tread. 

I found an old Ever Active in the door before the Rayovac light find. It was replaced by a Nebo Transport light a couple few weeks ago. The EA was brought in to become an incan shelf queen...
I'd forgotten that one. Thanks Short Circuit.

Brb...forgot I have another Nite Ize....
Time to upgrade that one...

Done...




Nite Ize'd




^^ slapped in some new Radio Shacks...




^^ and finally, a lanyard.

Big ole hole in the now super bright (vs previous) beam.

The Ever Active still had it's original ever active cells.
For those who don't remember, the ever active was a Wal Mart brand like Sam's Choice cookies etc. 

No telling what else still lurks in those Ford Ranger hiding places.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 24, 2016)

His little brother the 2aa bi-pin krypton arrived last night.
It was NIP.








Cute little bi-pin bulb. 




Duct system. Why? I dunno. But it looks cool.




Dental pick pluck servicable tail cap.




Plastic through and through. Big brother is metal.




Metalic textured coating.





Bendable nail hook vs swivel of big brother.




Package says 30m. More like 3.
It's a neat-o little 2am light rated to throw out 8 lumens so it'll light a dark bedroom better than a Mag solitaire, yet not wake others.




About the size of baby cop lights. 
Much, much lighter weight though. If I could only have one flashlight this would probably not be it. Still, it's a fun little flashlight that'll hang on a nail somewhere in my home for those unexpected lights out times. And it was only $5 at a local Batteries + Bulbs.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 24, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> His little brother the 2aa bi-pin krypton arrived last night.
> It was NIP.
> 
> 
> ...


Some of these bi pin bulb lights you can take a decent 5mm LED and trim the leads experimenting till you get the right spacing to hit the focus spot and use L91 lithium batteries and have a nice long running light or even use eneloops in it and have a super long running light.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll keep that in mind.
Thanx.


----------



## RedLED (May 1, 2016)

In the mid 90's I bought quite a few made in USA yellow Ray O Vac Industrial lights. At the time, I did not want Chinese made lights, that was a long time ago, now it doesn't matter. Still, I love to see the made in USA on them.

Recently, I kept a few of each, and had a give away here on CPF to and just
gave them away, all were brand new, never used.

The ones I kept I updated to LEDs, and put them around the houses we have all LED and running on Eneloops. Not a bad set up. No, they don't come close to our modern lights but, they are still very useful, and fun to combine the new technology with the old...repurposed lights! 

Also, the Eneloops make them super lightweight.

Fun project.

Best,

RL


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 6, 2016)

I am not sure about the availability these days but Energizer has a 2AA industrial that uses a standard PR base bulb instead of a bi-pin like the Rayovac. The Energizer is one of my favorites for low cost LED drop ins. A great cheap, reliable light to leave in the car,toolbox,garage etc. They used to be available at one of the big box home supply stores but I don't see them anymore.Might be able to find them at hardware stores or online.


----------



## bykfixer (May 8, 2016)

I like the PR bulb versions.
Nowadays they have pr type LED's (like you said, if you find them)
The bi-pin was all dusty from hanging around that Batteries + so long.

I use the bi-pin one for a bedside table light.




I keep it there in case the others fail me.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 13, 2016)

Unfortunately since LED flashlights are fairly mainstream now PR base bulb flashlights seem to be disappearing from stores. The simple design of most PR base flashlights coupled with the fact that I believe a PR base LED drop-in may have somewhat better shock isolation in a light designed for incans causes me to believe they are probably more reliable than most of the low cost dedicated LED lights available now. I haven't done any testing to corroborate this it is just a hunch. Besides if an LED drop-in fails you can replace the drop-in and a few older industrial types have a place inside the light for a spare bulb that would accommodate a cheap 10mm PR base LED drop-in as a back up. I am a little over enthusiastic about this idea I suppose, considering the number of high quality LED lights in my collection but a simple,cheap yet very reliable light still appeals to me.


----------



## RedLED (May 13, 2016)

I agree, while I have plenty of customs, these appeal to me, and so does NEBO for inexpensive lights, and you know what? they are not bad at all.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 13, 2016)

Now even the PR base LED lights are disappearing from the shelves too. Energizer made a 1D LED light with a PR base dropin and how they have replaced it with a smd mounted in a LED designed reflector system. I've gone through a few of my lights and converted them to drop in LEDs and have found that I just don't use them as they are less bright, less efficient, bigger and less optimal reflectors and only one mode I end up picking up an aluminum or metal based light instead with a reflector/optic design that has a better beam pattern and takes up a fraction of the size. I have a nice 2D rayovac roughneck that has a drop in from a MAG 2 cell light in it with a nice tint that I never use that has sat there for probably 7 years now after I converted. The batteries in it are engergizers dated 2004 that still work and surprisingly haven't leaked.


----------



## bykfixer (May 13, 2016)

I still enjoy finding these in stores as they are becoming less and less available. Each find is a wee bit more of a thrill. 

Simple, electric light. Nothing fancy, nothing complicated. Late 19th century technology using modern materials.


----------

